# Westin Lagunamar-Won't be ready June 08



## Randy37 (Mar 19, 2008)

We were booked for June. Starwood just called. Won't be ready in June or July.
We'll talk tomorrow find out when if ever.


----------



## nodge (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that.  Did you already have your (non-refundable) airplane tickets booked?   If so, did SVN offer you any compensation or a deal on alternative accommodations in the area? 

-nodge


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 19, 2008)

whew, we had originally booked July and canceled. I bet there are going to be some very angry owners who now have to scramble and find someplace else for vacation.


----------



## grgs (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, this is bad!  I've got June 21-28 booked.  I'm going to give Starwood a call to see what they say.

I just called Starwood.  They have a "special team" working on this.  If you call them up, they'll give you the option of rescheduling or rebooking elsewhere.  They said they'd call me back up on Friday to see if they can book us in the Westin Cancun hotel.

Glorian


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmm, maybe they will give you Hawaii or Harborside!!


----------



## beachdiva (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm horrified!  I'm one of the angry scrambling owners.  I almost fell off my chair when I saw this post.  This is entirely factual.  Starwood isn't sure when construction is going to be complete.  They are going down the list calling all the owners who have reservations in June and July.  Approximately 600 people are affected by this.  They have a special phone number designated (which I'm on hold as I type this) and a special group assigned to deal with this "problem".  They are contacting the June and July reservations to find out if they might consider staying at the Westin Hotel (not going to work since I don't want my 13 yr old daughter in a hotel room by herself; plus, we'd need 3 rooms and what happened to the convenience of breakfast and lunch in your condo vs. the added cost of eating out at every meal?) or to see where else we might like to go and what our flexibility is.  I sure am glad I'm 5* Elite right now (is the sarcasm showing yet?) because we have no priority in this mess.  Unfortunately, between a job change on July 1st and 4 kids in high school/college/summer school/sports camps, etc., we don't have any flexibility right now except the week we booked.  And now it appears we don't have a lot of choices where we can go, either.  They'll get back to us in the next 2-3 biz days to see what they might be able to do for us.  Thankfully I only have 2 of the 6 plane tickets booked.  Starwood _is_ going to reimburse us for the difference in airfare plus change fees.  Although I added a wrinkle to the situation since one of my tickets was booked with FF miles - doesn't appear that has come up yet.  Geez - this is not how I thought I'd be spending my 40th bday!!  I was dreaming of tropical white sand beaches and rum cocktails.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 19, 2008)

*Squeak loudly and hard!*
What a complete screw-up... 3-4 months notice!!!???
Unacceptable.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 19, 2008)

This problem reminded me of an earlier thread about Princeville opening in April, but owners not being allowed to book until May. I thought it was a good idea to do a soft opening for TA's and cash reservations. This allows Westin to work out the kinks and avoid delays that would disappoint the owners.


----------



## clsmit (Mar 19, 2008)

*Not Ready Until End of July*

I'm a new member to this forum, bought Lagunamar last summer (and yes, I didn't know about this site until after, shame on me). We're also in this situation. Here's what I was told: They will refund our StarOptions if we stay at the Westin Hotel. It's not clear if we'd still need to use those Options this year. They will pay for our hotel room if we stay at the Westin Hotel. Don't know if that's 1 or 2 rooms (we're going with 2 adults and 2 kids who are now old enough for their own room). There's space at the hotel based on looking online for reservations, so if you need to use the week you have and can't change your plane negotiate for as many rooms and comp'ed food as you can get.

I was also told that I can get reimbursed for airline changes. We're on frequent flier miles and at a minimum I'd want my Mexico tourism and departure taxes back if I go to Hawaii instead.

We're scheduled for 4th of July week. I was told that Atlantis and St Johns are not an option -- may not be true for other weeks. 

So, if I HAVE to go to Hawaii instead of Cancun, I think I can handle it. It's still a pain to deal with.


----------



## nodge (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't look to Interval International's available Cancun inventory for answers.  I just did a search and found nothing for exchange in June or July for Cancun or the Mayan Riviera areas.

The following "Getaways" are available during that time though:

Imperial Fiesta Club at Casa Maya • CCM 
Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico

May 31 2008 - Jun 07 2008   0 2 2 022 $454.00  $479.00  $64.86              
May 31 2008 - Jun 07 2008   1 4 4 144  $554.00  $579.00  $79.14              
May 31 2008 - Jun 07 2008   2 6 6 266  $854.00  $879.00  $122.00              
Jun 07 2008 - Jun 14 2008   0 2 2 022 $454.00  $479.00  $64.86              
Jun 07 2008 - Jun 14 2008   1 4 4 144  $554.00  $579.00  $79.14              
Jun 07 2008 - Jun 14 2008   2 6 6 266  $854.00  $879.00  $122.00              
Jun 14 2008 - Jun 21 2008   0 2 2 022 $454.00  $479.00  $64.86              
Jun 14 2008 - Jun 21 2008   1 4 4 144  $554.00  $579.00  $79.14              
Jun 14 2008 - Jun 21 2008   2 6 6 266  $854.00  $879.00  $122.00              
Jun 21 2008 - Jun 28 2008   0 2 2 022 $694.00  $719.00  $99.14              
Jun 21 2008 - Jun 28 2008   1 4 4 144  $794.00  $819.00  $113.43              
Jun 21 2008 - Jun 28 2008   2 6 6 266  $1,094.00  $1,119.00  $156.29          
Jun 28 2008 - Jul 05 2008   0 2 2 022 $694.00  $719.00  $99.14              
Jun 28 2008 - Jul 05 2008   1 4 4 144  $794.00  $819.00  $113.43              
Jun 28 2008 - Jul 05 2008   2 6 6 266  $1,094.00  $1,119.00  $156.29           
Jul 05 2008 - Jul 12 2008   0 2 2 022 $694.00  $719.00  $99.14              
Jul 05 2008 - Jul 12 2008   1 4 4 144  $794.00  $819.00  $113.43              
Jul 05 2008 - Jul 12 2008   2 6 6 266  $1,094.00  $1,119.00  $156.29            
Jul 12 2008 - Jul 19 2008   0 2 2 022 $694.00  $719.00  $99.14              
Jul 12 2008 - Jul 19 2008   1 4 4 144  $794.00  $819.00  $113.43              
Jul 12 2008 - Jul 19 2008   2 6 6 266  $1,094.00  $1,119.00  $156.29            
Jul 19 2008 - Jul 26 2008   0 2 2 022 $694.00  $719.00  $99.14              
Jul 19 2008 - Jul 26 2008   1 4 4 144  $794.00  $819.00  $113.43              
Jul 19 2008 - Jul 26 2008   2 6 6 266  $1,094.00  $1,119.00  $156.29            
Jul 26 2008 - Aug 02 2008   0 2 2 022 $694.00  $719.00  $99.14              
Jul 26 2008 - Aug 02 2008   1 4 4 144  $794.00  $819.00  

It's not a Westin, but it's something for folks who can't change their travel plans, still need kitchens,  and who have already booked non-refundable airplane tickets.

I'd also hop online and book a couple of rooms at the Westin Hotel in Cancun just so you have something on hold before the mad dash to find space for everyone happens.

What a mess!

-nodge


----------



## grgs (Mar 19, 2008)

clsmit said:


> I'm a new member to this forum, bought Lagunamar last summer (and yes, I didn't know about this site until after, shame on me). We're also in this situation. Here's what I was told: They will refund our StarOptions if we stay at the Westin Hotel. It's not clear if we'd still need to use those Options this year. They will pay for our hotel room if we stay at the Westin Hotel. Don't know if that's 1 or 2 rooms (we're going with 2 adults and 2 kids who are now old enough for their own room). There's space at the hotel based on looking online for reservations, so if you need to use the week you have and can't change your plane negotiate for as many rooms and comp'ed food as you can get.



Thanks for this information.  I did check the Westin Cancun Hotel and there's availability there.  We have a reservation there already for June 15-June 21, and we were planning to move to the Westin Lagunamar for June 21-28.  We're locked into those dates as we already booked airfare, and friends of ours are going at the same time (they're staying at non-Starwood locations).  I just went ahead and booked a room at the Westin Cancun Hotel on points as a back up, but maybe I should have booked it as a paid room, if Starwood is going to pick up the tab?  In any case, I'm assuming Starwood would give me back the points for this week, but I still don't think that's just compensation seeing as how we will not have kitchen/laundry facilities.  I think it would be more than fair to be comp'ed for some food and laundry service.  

I do want to double-check one thing, though--they're giving you back your StarOptions AND picking up the hotel in Cancun?

Glorian


----------



## beachdiva (Mar 19, 2008)

I was also told Harborside and St. John are not available in July.  Unfortunately, this year is complicated and we only have 1 week we can really travel as a family.  Not to mention that the airfare to Hawaii in July, at this late date, is a minimum of $800/pp.  Couple hundred more than Cancun or Caribbean.  Not gonna work when I'm buying 6 tickets.  They can't guarantee connecting rooms at the hotel, or even rooms close to each other.  And they can't even accomodate everyone at the hotel.  They're hoping people have some flexibility in their travels so they can blend them into the system on other dates.  They even asked if I'd want Harborside for NY week.   I was on hold at the special phone # for 20 min, and then they disconnected the line and a message said it was after hours - please try again tomorrow or leave a message.  Unbelievable.


----------



## nodge (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Swingers, 

RCI has ton's of availability (hotel rooms for $314.99/week plus AI fees) over June and July in Cancun at this place:

Temptation Resort Spa (#6330)  
Boulevard Kukulcán Kilómetro 3.5, Zona Hotelera 
Cancún, Quintana Roo  77500 
Mexico 
998-8487900 ext. 1562 
www.premierbyoriginalresorts.com 

Here are few notes about the place from RCI:

_MANDATORY ADULTS ONLY AND ALL INCLUSIVE PROGRAM TOPLESS BATHING AND GAMES FOR MATURE AUDIENCES COULD BE PRACTICED ON SITE** MUST BE OVER 21 YEARS OLD. fees must be paid upon arrival. FEES 2008:JAN04-APR10 & JUL04-AUG21=US$116APR11-JUL03 & AUG22-DEC18=US$99, DEC19-JAN02=US$149. FEES ARE PER PERSON, PER DAY PLUS TAXES. Program includes all meals and beverages, non-motorized water sports, activities._

** Ewwwwwwww! (We hired the 20 year-olds in our web page.  You'll see a drunk, topless middle-aged secretary from Kansas flirting with the bus boy, and then wonder all week if and when we wash our sheets between guests.)

Nothing else is currently available in the Cancun area during that time from RCI "Extra-Vacations."

-nodge


----------



## clsmit (Mar 19, 2008)

> Glorian Asked
> I do want to double-check one thing, though--they're giving you back your StarOptions AND picking up the hotel in Cancun?


Yes. That's what I was told and I wrote it down and confirmed it to make sure.

Think of this as one big negotiation -- all you people on this site should be good at that!!!  They are inconveniencing YOU. You are the customer. They want you to be happy. So, if your vacation can only be for the week you reserved, insist upon that week. They want you to go to a Starwood property. So find a Starwood property that works for you. Ask for 2 hotel rooms at the Westin Resort if that's what you need for your family. Ask for free breakfast all week and a $100 bar tab. Heck, ask for a spa credit to handle the stress this causes! The worst they can say is no and the best they can say is yes.

And if you are interested in another SVO resort, they have told me they will pay for my airfare change charges. You should ask for that, too. And that would be ALL the charges -- the Mexican taxes that your airline may or may not refund, the change fees, the rebooking fees. To you it might seem like a lot of money -- maybe even $1000. To a big corporation that's nothing if they want to keep a customer to whom they want to sell another week somewhere. They pay a couple grand to keep you happy, you pay $30 grand to buy another week. Seems like a good deal if you think about it.

Using that MBA,
clsmit


----------



## beachdiva (Mar 19, 2008)

You're definitely right.  They do need to fix this and we aren't "settling" somewhere we don't want to be just because they had a major screwup.  I'd be happy to negotiate with them.. .. . .except they disconnected the phone after I was on hold for 20 min 'cause they didn't want to work any extra hours today on this major malfunction :-(  Kind of hard to negotiate when they aren't available to talk to.


----------



## clsmit (Mar 19, 2008)

*Westin Cancun Hotel Details*

I have been looking into the Westin Cancun hotel. Tripadvisor.com rocks. It looks like it's a decent hotel, but if you decide to stay there ask for a room (or 2) in the Royal Beach Club. It's like the concierge level at other hotels -- happy hour and free breakfast. Check out the details of the hotel on the Westin site and places like Tripadvisor.com to get reviews.


----------



## smitty328 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ask for the Le Meridan in Cancun. It's an awesome hotel.

My wife and I went in Oct. to check out the Lagunamar and stayed in Le Meridian for three nights 30,000 SPs. We loved it so much we decided not to buy, we'll just stay at LM.

Mark


----------



## nodge (Mar 20, 2008)

smitty328 said:


> Ask for the Le Meridan in Cancun. It's an awesome hotel.



Good point.  Also, if the available Starwood hotels can't or won't accomodate folks' reasonable requsts (like guaranteed connecting rooms, etc.), try some of the fancy-pants non-Starwood hotels too, including:

The Ritz-Carlton Cancun (Suites Available)
The Fairmont Mayakoba (Riviera Maya - about 40 miles south of Cancun's hotel zone), but close to Playa del Carmen.  (Beach and lagoon casitas available).

I bet if you start talking about these places, SVN will start guaranteeing connecting rooms at the Westin and Le Meridian.

Sorry, both web sites are silent about whether “games for mature audiences” are practiced on site.  (BTW, wouldn’t “bingo” be considered a game for a mature audience?  There could be some pretty dissapointed swingers at the "Temptation Resort.")

-nodge


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't forget about the JW Marriott too.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 20, 2008)

Bummer about the late notice on the delay.  I'd ask for a suite at one of the hotels or adjoining rooms at the hotel plus hotel/restaurant credit to make up for your lack of a kitchen/living room. But I wouldn't let it ruin my vacation.  Life is just too short.


----------



## grgs (Mar 20, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Bummer about the late notice on the delay.  I'd ask for a suite at one of the hotels or adjoining rooms at the hotel plus hotel/restaurant credit to make up for your lack of a kitchen/living room. But I wouldn't let it ruin my vacation.  Life is just too short.



I absolutely agree with you on this.  Yes, they screwed up majorly, but it won't really do much to Starwood if I let this ruin the trip for us.  I'll be satisfied with a room at the Westin Cancun (I only had a studio booked, so I think one room is fair enough; if I'd had a one or two bedroom booked, then I think two or three rooms would be fair), plus some credit for food/laundry service.  I do agree with a poster's suggestion above that a Royal Beach Club room is something they should book for us as that comes with breakfast & happy hour.

While Starwood has made an awful mistake, so far they seem to be acknowledging it and working to rectify what they can.  Hopefully, they'll learn from this error and not make the same mistake in the future.  I try to not get worked up about things that I have no control over, and I think this one falls into that category.  

Glorian


----------



## mariawolf (Mar 20, 2008)

It is hard to believe that they haven't known this for a while--and getting in to other Starwood properties==someone mentioned Harborside---is virtually impossible in the summer as kids are out of school--I would play really "hard ball" with them on being compensated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachdiva (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll post when I get a response back to my revised request this morning. We're in wait mode right now. This is Starwood's problem, not mine, to fix.  They can find a way to accomodate us.  We currently own 4 weeks with them.  I'll let you know how they take care of their owners. Thanks to all for the suggestions.  The Westin hotel in Cancun was not an acceptable alternative for us on this vacation.


----------



## seenett (Mar 20, 2008)

Back when I owned at Harborside, Starwood had to change our reservation in 2002 for hurricane repair.  They bend over backwards to make it right.

We couldn't move our dates; it was about 3 or 4 months away.  They offered to put us up in the adjacent Sheraton (it has since been sold to Riu).

After a bit of negotiating, I got a suite at the Sheraton (2 bed/2ba penthouse room - huge living room, 180 degree views) AND $100/day Atlantis credit to make up for there being no kitchen ($700 total - not per person).  They also gave me the StarPoint value of my unit! Of course we got Atlantis access also.  I'm sure they wouldn't have offered this to me if I was a StarOption exchanger.

I recommend Lagunamar owners ask for accommodations at either the Westin Hotel or Le Meridian (JW Marriott is obviously not a Starwood brand).  Ask for one room for each bedroom you are giving up at Lagunamar.  It also couldn't hurt to ask for hotel credit to make up for the lack of kitchen (or for transportation from the Westin, which is several miles away from the "action").  If, as was reported earlier, they are offering t return your StarOptions, see if they will return your StarPoints instead if you can't use anymore StarOptions this year.

Starwood REALLY bent over backwards for me, and what they gave me was more than fair.  Understand they are in a tight spot - they will do what they can to keep you happy owners.


----------



## grgs (Mar 20, 2008)

seenett said:


> I'm sure they wouldn't have offered this to me if I was a StarOption exchanger.



I'm not quite sure why a StarOption exchanger wouldn't be entitled to the same type of compensation as a Westin Lagunamar owner.  We're all Starwood owners, after all. 



seenett said:


> I recommend Lagunamar owners ask for accommodations at either the Westin Hotel or Le Meridian (JW Marriott is obviously not a Starwood brand).  Ask for one room for each bedroom you are giving up at Lagunamar.  It also couldn't hurt to ask for hotel credit to make up for the lack of kitchen (or for transportation from the Westin, which is several miles away from the "action").  If, as was reported earlier, they are offering t return your StarOptions, see if they will return your StarPoints instead if you can't use anymore StarOptions this year..



I asked Starwood, based on an earlier post if StarOptions would be returned, as well as making alternative lodging reservations.  They indicated to me that they are only making that offer to Westin Lagunamar owners.  That's fine with me, I wouldn't expect to get both alternative lodging AND StarOptions.  I'll be satisfied with alternative lodging for my dates.



seenett said:


> Starwood REALLY bent over backwards for me, and what they gave me was more than fair.  Understand they are in a tight spot - they will do what they can to keep you happy owners.



Agreed, they are in a tight spot.  However, unlike a hurricane, this should have been anticipated.  Having said that, I'm willing to wait and see.  It is my hope that Starwood will do whatever they can to rectify the situation.

Glorian


----------



## beachdiva (Mar 21, 2008)

I am relieved and happy to report that Starwood is doing what they can to resolve this situation to our satisfaction.  We had one other week in August that we could travel before school went back. It looks like they'll be able to switch us into (2) 1bdrm units at Harborside.  Since we'll have 5 kids with us between the ages of 13 and 20, a timeshare is really a must in this situation.  I won't be able to get the email confirmation until Monday, but we're verbally reserved.  Rebecca (at the special # we had to call) has been extremely helpful and prompt and courteous in handling our rebooking.  I'm so used to getting shortchanged in bad travel situations (i.e. airlines) that I'm relieved to see a company trying to make the best of a bad situation.  I am happy to do business with Starwood in the future in light of how they handled this.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 21, 2008)

beachdiva said:


> I am relieved and happy to report that Starwood is doing what they can to resolve this situation to our satisfaction.  We had one other week in August that we could travel before school went back. It looks like they'll be able to switch us into (2) 1bdrm units at Harborside.  Since we'll have 5 kids with us between the ages of 13 and 20, a timeshare is really a must in this situation.  I won't be able to get the email confirmation until Monday, but we're verbally reserved.  Rebecca (at the special # we had to call) has been extremely helpful and prompt and courteous in handling our rebooking.  I'm so used to getting shortchanged in bad travel situations (i.e. airlines) that I'm relieved to see a company trying to make the best of a bad situation.  I am happy to do business with Starwood in the future in light of how they handled this.



This is really something! I think you (and especially kids) will have more fun at Atlantis. Which week in August are they giving you? We will be there in a 2 Bedroom unit from Aug 8 - 15th.


----------



## grgs (Mar 21, 2008)

beachdiva said:


> I am relieved and happy to report that Starwood is doing what they can to resolve this situation to our satisfaction.  We had one other week in August that we could travel before school went back. It looks like they'll be able to switch us into (2) 1bdrm units at Harborside.  Since we'll have 5 kids with us between the ages of 13 and 20, a timeshare is really a must in this situation.  I won't be able to get the email confirmation until Monday, but we're verbally reserved.  Rebecca (at the special # we had to call) has been extremely helpful and prompt and courteous in handling our rebooking.  I'm so used to getting shortchanged in bad travel situations (i.e. airlines) that I'm relieved to see a company trying to make the best of a bad situation.  I am happy to do business with Starwood in the future in light of how they handled this.



Glad to hear this!  Rebecca is also my contact.  She has been a pleasure to deal with so far, and I'm hoping to hear from her shortly myself.  I'm willing to accept that stuff happens.  To me, a company proves itself in how it deals with these situations.  I'm hopeful that I'll be able to report a mutually acceptable resolution shortly as well.  I just bought another week from Starwood, and I really don't want to feel like an idiot for doing so!

Glorian


----------



## beachdiva (Mar 21, 2008)

We'll just be overlapping.  We'll be there from 8/3-8/10.  Rebecca really has been prompt and pleasant to work with.  I told her how much I appreciated her today.  We had originally owned there and then sold before it recorded to buy at Maui.  My situation has changed completely now and I'm considering buying an EOY at Harborside.  I told Rebecca to let the powers-to-be know this may have actually helped them sell another week.  

I think it's going to be a competition to see who's having more fun when we get there - the adults or the kids ;-)


----------



## Westin5Star (Mar 22, 2008)

No one has called me.  I guess early June booking and 748k yearly SO has little to no priority.  I called today to find out what is going on / reschedule.  I was transferred twice to someone who then told me that the department that is handling this is closed on the weekends.  I will call on Monday morning to deal with this mess.  I continue to be far from impressed with SVO!  

BTW, I am at SVR right now for our first visit here on trade.  I was told that my pizza was going to take 40 minutes.  It took about 1.5 hours.  I guess that is better than having me reserve a room at Lagunamar and then not communicating with me that the opening was delayed.


----------



## beachdiva (Mar 23, 2008)

The special # to call for this situation is 407-903-4587.  They are in FL and they close at 4pm EST.  Good luck on Monday.  I'd be firm and clearly define your expectations.  They did their best to accomodate me.  We can't travel in June at all, couldnt' get in anywhere we wanted in July, and did have to change to the last possible week before school goes back, and we're in (2) 1 bdrm units instead of all together in a 2bdrm, but it's an acceptable compromise.  Unfortunately we have 1 senior in HS who will start back in school that week and can't go for certain.  That part makes me sad as he would have loved this trip.


----------



## Randy37 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Westin Lagunamar*

So, what kind of luck did you have negotiating with Starwood? Are you satisfied?


----------



## beachdiva (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm interested to hear if rescheduling has been satisfactory for grgs & Westin5Star.  I just received my email confirmations for Harborside.  My family is happy with our outcome, thankfully.


----------



## grgs (Mar 27, 2008)

beachdiva said:


> I'm interested to hear if rescheduling has been satisfactory for grgs & Westin5Star.  I just received my email confirmations for Harborside.  My family is happy with our outcome, thankfully.



I still don't have a resolution.  Rescheduling won't work for us as we've already bought airfare and are going with another party (who are not staying at a Starwood property).  I have booked the Westin Cancun hotel with points for the dates I was supposed to be at the Westin Lagunamar.  I would be quite satisfied if Starwood would reimburse me for the points I used for that reservation and provide me with a resort credit to make up for the lack of kitchen/laundry facilities.  So far, Starwood has not agreed to do this, but I'm still working on it.  I hope I'll be able to report a satisfactory resolution soon.

Glorian


----------



## clsmit (Mar 27, 2008)

We are still negotiating as well. Starwood offered us a large 1BR at Maui but we were going to Cancun on FFmiles and there aren't any FF tix available on the airline we were using. So the airfare is VERY expensive to get to Maui and they haven't figured out what to do. Our rep isn't very creative about options and doesn't seem to be empowered to do anything herself. Its starting to get frustrating. Might be time to ask a manager to help. Sorry if this looks funny. I'm at SBP and typing this on my blackberry.


----------



## Westin5Star (Mar 28, 2008)

I just got it all worked out today after working on this all week.  I was originally offered a 1BR at WPORV for the same week.  They told me that they would pick up the difference in airfare since I had already booked to Cancun.  My airfare was more complicated since I am flying to New York the week after Cancun.  The difference in airfare to change to Princeville was about $2500 for my family so we looked at option #2.  

They got me a room at the Westin Hotel in Cancun.  I checked today and the hotel shows that it is sold out (June 14-21) so I am not expecting the platinum upgrade.  In addition to doing this and for our troubles, they gave me my 1BR WLR for a week in October or November (I forget) which is a platinum week.  So basically when all is said and done I came away from the situation with a free week in a hotel at Westin Cancun.  

This was an aweful situation but I feel that Starwood was very professional in dealing with the problem.  Ruby was awesome to work with and she always did exactly what she promised.  While I agree that the problem should have never happened, I do feel that Starwood went above and beyond to take care of me as the customer.  Best of luck to the rest of you that are going through the same thing.


----------



## ccy (Mar 28, 2008)

My reservation is for August 9-16, do you think I'll be affected?  No one
from Starwood has called me yet.


----------



## grgs (Mar 28, 2008)

grgs said:


> I still don't have a resolution.  Rescheduling won't work for us as we've already bought airfare and are going with another party (who are not staying at a Starwood property).  I have booked the Westin Cancun hotel with points for the dates I was supposed to be at the Westin Lagunamar.  I would be quite satisfied if Starwood would reimburse me for the points I used for that reservation and provide me with a resort credit to make up for the lack of kitchen/laundry facilities.  So far, Starwood has not agreed to do this, but I'm still working on it.  I hope I'll be able to report a satisfactory resolution soon.
> 
> Glorian



Well, it took a few calls back and forth, but Starwood is going to reimburse me for all the points. They are also providing a modest resort credit, which will partially make up for the missing kitchen/laundry facilities.  I think a bigger resort credit would have been reasonable, but overall I feel that Starwood has compensated me fairly.  I will say that Rebecca was a pleasure to work with.

Glorian


----------



## Transit (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm glad to see Starwood came through with some satisfactory compensation.


----------



## Westin5Star (Mar 31, 2008)

Almost two weeks ago when I learned of this mess, I went to MyStarCentral to verify.  To my surprise, the website still showed June 2008 opening.  I would think that a large corporation like Starwood would have someone taking care of such things.  Today I checked again and it still shows that the resort will be opening in June 2008.  WOW!


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 31, 2008)

Westin5Star said:


> Almost two weeks ago when I learned of this mess, I went to MyStarCentral to verify.  To my surprise, the website still showed June 2008 opening.  I would think that a large corporation like Starwood would have someone taking care of such things.  Today I checked again and it still shows that the resort will be opening in June 2008.  WOW!



They still don't have 2009 calendars loaded on their website and we're in the 4th planning month.  I guess the new year snuck up on them. 

They also haven't updated the StarOptions chart for the WSJ, if indeed they did increase the StarOptions for this resort. 

I'd say Abbott & Costello are running the show at Starwood except that would insinuate it was funny.


----------



## trader14 (Mar 31, 2008)

when i spoke with svn today without me asking as the csr was describing the property he said it will be ready 8-08


----------



## BLUE AYES (Mar 31, 2008)

I know a lot of people were put out and dissapointed but in a construction project of this magnitutude to be only 8 weeks late is actually very good.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 31, 2008)

BLUE AYES said:


> I know a lot of people were put out and dissapointed but in a construction project of this magnitutude to be only 8 weeks late is actually very good.



Agreed.  I think it's the communication gap that is the bigger issue.  Once again, owners have to find out via a message board something that should have been communicated to them personally.  With less than 8 weeks until it was supposed to be ready, Starwood should have notified owners of the possibility of a delay as soon as they knew about it so that they could make contingent arrangements.  

As you said, with a project of this magnitude, they knew they were behind schedule months ago.


----------



## BLUE AYES (Apr 1, 2008)

LisaRex,

    I agree with your point of lack of communication and a basic lack of common courtesy, actually disrespect of Starwood buyers (developer direct, I might add)


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 3, 2008)

FWIW, I just found this page which states:



> Now accepting reservations for arrival on or after July 27, 2008.



Link


----------



## clsmit (Apr 7, 2008)

*FINALLY All Set Up*

After 2 customer service people we are finally set up. Aixa is awesome. (That's her first name -- pronounced Eye-EEK-Suh). What I didn't realize is  they would comp us for the week we didn't get in WLR (maybe just for WLR owners???) even if we stayed at a SVN property, not just at the Westin hotel in Cancun. So we're going on another vacation this year!  We'll be at Harborside Aug 15-22 (anyone else there then?) on SVN and then at Vistana Villages for Thanksgiving. While I realize that's a pretty easy place to get in to in general, I was surprised that getting a 2BR LO that week was available. Maybe the WLR people had better access to inventory than anyone else. AND, Aixa volunteered to reserve our 2009 Spring Break trip to WLR for us on the date reservations open! That's good service. I'm much happier now.


----------



## grgs (Apr 7, 2008)

clsmit said:


> What I didn't realize is  they would comp us for the week we didn't get in WLR (maybe just for WLR owners???) even if we stayed at a SVN property, not just at the Westin hotel in Cancun.



Congrats on getting that all resolved!  

Yes, I believe they only gave the "extra" week to WLR owners.

Glorian


----------



## mjt63 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, I had 6/29 thtu 7/6 booked at Lagunamar. They had offered me St Johns with dates not good for me. Know they are offering me 2 one bedroom units at Harborside. Arriving 7/6, so no 4th of July for me. Plus the units are the small 500' units with Kitchenetts. I told them if the units can't be connected it won't work. I'm npt splitting up my family on vacation.
So far, I'm not to impressed with this special team to deal with this screw up. I don't seehow they will ever get 600-700 people in an already booked time of year.  Keep all informed so we can see what we can expect.

Good luck.
Mike in NY


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just called and made a reservation for Lagunamar (BTW, no time on hold!). I was told that the resort is opening in August. I reserved 11/30-12/13 in a 1bed premium (only 79,200 StarOptions for 13 nights)... now I just have to make sure I can take that much time out of town! 

I asked for a high floor, but didn't know if I should request anything else. All units are ocean view, so I'm not worried about that. And, since it's not open yet I suppose that's the best I can request at this time. Looking forward to seeing those first reviews from others here in August!


----------



## mfan (Apr 13, 2008)

*Wow!  News to me!*

Wow, I just came across this thread by chance...   

We traded for a week there thru II (8/15 - 8/22).  So far, we haven't been contacted yet.  Hopefully, it'll stay that way.  Now, I am a bit concerned with whether the resort recreational amenities (hot tubs, pools, slides, etc.) will all be available so soon after opening.

Does anyone know what would happen if the opening gets delayed further and impacts us?  Will we get a fair compensation for our airfare and alternate lodging?  Will it be thru II or Starwood?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2008)

You will probably have to deal with II, and I doubt if you will get anything, besides your exchange back or arrangements for another exchange.  The people who are writing about  receiving compensation from Starwood are Starwood owners.  Based on other reports about II, I think the most you can hope for is that they will find you another Hawaii exchange for your week.  

If the resort doesn't open on June, I would be proactive on this, don't wait too long.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 13, 2008)

mfan said:


> Wow, I just came across this thread by chance...
> 
> We traded for a week there thru II (8/15 - 8/22).  So far, we haven't been contacted yet.  Hopefully, it'll stay that way.  Now, I am a bit concerned with whether the resort recreational amenities (hot tubs, pools, slides, etc.) will all be available so soon after opening.
> 
> Does anyone know what would happen if the opening gets delayed further and impacts us?  Will we get a fair compensation for our airfare and alternate lodging?  Will it be thru II or Starwood?


Call II NOW and inquire abut the opening date.... it is better to be pro-active in this situation.

As far as resort amenities, a resort under construction is always going to have 'things' not completed but it would specify that on your II confirmation.

Here are the resorts listed on the II website for Cancun - and Lagunamar isn't on it....Hmmmmm

Search Results

15 matches found. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Avalon Grand Resort • AVG   AV1   
Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Avalon Reef Club Isla Mujeres • AEE   
Isla Mujeres, Quintana Roo, Mexico     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Beach Palace • BCC  Premier Resort
 Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Cancún Clipper Club • CCC   
Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Club Baccara • CLB   
Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Club Internacional de Cancún • CII  Premier Resort
 Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Cristalmar Resort and Beach Club • CRC   
Isla Mujeres, Quintana Roo, Mexico     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  El Pueblito Beach Resort • EPU  Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Imperial Fiesta Club at Casa Maya • CCM   
Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Omni Cancún Hotel and Villas • OMI  Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  The Royal Caribbean • RCB  Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  The Royal Islander • ROI  Premier Resort
Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  The Royal Mayan • RMB   Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  The Royal Sands • RSD  Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  World International Vacation Club - Coral Mar • COM   
Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 14, 2008)

This was in the email confirmation I received (yes! email confirmation! Did you all hear that? )



> IMPORTANT RESORT INFORMATION
> Although the resort will open in June 2008, construction will continue on additional buildings and amenities through year- end 2008. It is anticipated that owners and guests will be able to enjoy full dining service when the resort opens in June 2008. The tennis courts at The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort will be available beginning in Fall 2008.
> All villas at The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort are non-smoking. Smoking is permitted on the balcony of your villa.
> All adults in your party should be prepared to present valid identification when checking in at the resort.
> ...


----------



## mfan (Apr 14, 2008)

*Help, please!*



GrayFal said:


> Call II NOW and inquire abut the opening date.... it is better to be pro-active in this situation.
> 
> As far as resort amenities, a resort under construction is always going to have 'things' not completed but it would specify that on your II confirmation.
> 
> ...




Yes, I noticed that too!  All the more reason I'm worried!   

I just got off the phone will II.  They said they're only an exchange company, so they're not responsible for any failings by the resorts.  The only thing they can and will do is try to find me a comparable exchange.  If none are found, they will only refund me the exchange fee and the unit deposit.  Any non-refundable airfare will be my own loss!    

Unfortunately, that actually makes good sense to me...  But, now, this idyllic trip is turning into a real nightmare.  It's good that I haven't book the airfare yet, but it's bad that I can't book it until I'm sure the resort will be open by my arrival date (8/15).  The latest info is the resort will be open by the end of July according to an earlier post and confirmed by II.  That gives me only 2 weeks to arrange my travel.  Given the price of airfare is bad enough for advance purchases, I can only imagine what it will cost at less than 2 weeks out for 5 people!   

Does anyone have any connection into SVO or WLR to get the real story?!  Another word, have they built enough cushion in their delayed opening to prevent further delays, or is the end of July a prayer too?


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 14, 2008)

mfan said:


> Yes, I noticed that too!  All the more reason I'm worried!
> 
> I just got off the phone will II.  They said they're only an exchange company, so they're not responsible for any failings by the resorts.  The only thing they can and will do is try to find me a comparable exchange.  If none are found, they will only refund me the exchange fee and the unit deposit.  Any non-refundable airfare will be my own loss!
> 
> ...


Why not book a hotel reservation that u can cancel if this does happen, at least u will have a place to stay .....
Or look around for a rental - that week shouldn't be too bad....and consider that your 'insurance'

I really feel for everyone in this situation.


----------



## dss (Apr 14, 2008)

Have you tried contacting the resort directly and asking for the GM? I would explain your situation and that you very much want to proceed with your trip as scheduled but are concerned about purchasing non-refundable plane tickets, etc... given the circumstances. I bet you get a more informed answer than you have been offered previously. I don't know if it would apply, but I would also explore buying trip insurance to see if they would cover your airfare if the units aren't ready.


----------



## Randy37 (Apr 24, 2008)

*All taken care of.*

Its all taken care of. We will be staying at the Westin the same time we were booked for Lagunamar. Rooms at the Westin and  at the Royal Beach club. $100.00 credit. And converted the Star Options we would have used at Lagunamar in Star Points.We worked with Rebecca who went out of her way to help us.


----------



## ccy (Apr 24, 2008)

Randy37 said:


> Its all taken care of. We will be staying at the Westin the same time we were booked for Lagunamar. Rooms at the Westin and  at the Royal Beach club. $100.00 credit. And converted the Star Options we would have used at Lagunamar in Star Points.We worked with Rebecca who went out of her way to help us.



Do you own at Lagunamar?  I was wondering if the conversion to starpoints is only for WLR owners.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm so glad it worked out for you, Randy37.


----------



## ccy (Apr 25, 2008)

ccy said:


> Do you own at Lagunamar?  I was wondering if the conversion to starpoints is only for WLR owners.



Randy37, again are you an owner at WLR?  Is the $100 credit per person
or total?
I'm currently negotiating with them.  They're checking if they could get WSJ for me but the airfaire difference is about $200/person more.  
They did offer Westin Resort in Cancun at a Royal Beach Club room which doesn't have a kitchen, just a mini bar with a small fridge I guess.  They do have free American breakfast everyday (only at RBC), still having a kitchen will enable us to save $$$ for lunch and dinner.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 25, 2008)

ccy said:


> Randy37, again are you an owner at WLR?  Is the $100 credit per person
> or total?
> I'm currently negotiating with them.  They're checking if they could get WSJ for me but the airfaire difference is about $200/person more.
> They did offer Westin Resort in Cancun at a Royal Beach Club room which doesn't have a kitchen, just a mini bar with a small fridge I guess.  They do have free American breakfast everyday (only at RBC), still having a kitchen will enable us to save $$$ for lunch and dinner.



Breakfast is a nice addition. Lunch with just a small fridge is probably workable.  You can also buy and pack one of those soft-side collapsible coolers and use the hotel's ice maker to keep lunch meat and drinks cold.  And, of course, chips and snacks don't need refrigeration.  That would just leave dinner.  A $100 resort credit could take care of at least one dinner out. 

Depending on how many people would need to change flights, it seems that it would be far cheaper for Starwood to give you more $$ in resort credits than paying $200/pp to make up the airfare difference...

Good luck!


----------



## Randy37 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Lagunamar*

Yes we are owners. $100.00 total. From what I understand Staroptions conversions are for owners only but can be used at the resort. The big plus is the kids are in another building and there putting the wife and myself at the Royal Beach Club-- When evening approaches, visit the lounge for the daily complimentary cocktails and hors d’oeuvres. Start each morning with the complimentary American-style buffet breakfast. Then enjoy long sunny days on your room’s private balcony or terrace—or at the Royal Beach Club’s exclusive pool, a tranquil paradise. Were cool with it.


----------



## ccy (Apr 28, 2008)

Randy37 said:


> Yes we are owners. $100.00 total. From what I understand Staroptions conversions are for owners only but can be used at the resort. The big plus is the kids are in another building and there putting the wife and myself at the Royal Beach Club-- When evening approaches, visit the lounge for the daily complimentary cocktails and hors d’oeuvres. Start each morning with the complimentary American-style buffet breakfast. Then enjoy long sunny days on your room’s private balcony or terrace—or at the Royal Beach Club’s exclusive pool, a tranquil paradise. Were cool with it.



Is the $100 credit for WLR owners only?  They only offered me $50 since I don't own there.  In the confirmation, it also mentions continental breakfast - not American buffet breakfast


----------



## BradC (Jun 24, 2008)

Ken555 said:


> FWIW, I just found this page which states:  Now accepting reservations for arrival on or after July 27, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> Link


FYI, that same page now states August 11, 2008.


----------



## mfan (Jul 23, 2008)

*Any Updates?*

Does anyone have any update on the construction progress and the opening date?  The website lists August 11th.  Our reservation is for August 15th - 22nd, so any more delay will impact us!


----------



## clsmit (Jul 24, 2008)

mfan said:


> Does anyone have any update on the construction progress and the opening date?  The website lists August 11th.  Our reservation is for August 15th - 22nd, so any more delay will impact us!



Probably should call SVN to confirm that your room will be ready. And let us know how you like Lagunamar!


----------

